

A model for using equity as compensation in the early days - grubhubmike
http://www.grubhubmike.com/2011/03/overcompensating-with-equity.html

======
nabraham
The real question is how far above market do you want to go and what should
the equity/cash split be. If you pay 20% cash + 80% equity to employee, the
wage has to overcome stock liquidity issues, and control issues. 5% after 18
months may not be motivating to someone early on who's taking you at your word
your map is correct while they do all the driving.

